
WannaCrypt wallets balance online - whitesunset
https://whitesunset.github.io/wannacrypt_balance/
======
korethr
If I've got the exchange rates and number crunching right, a little over $58k
USD. For some reason I'd expected this to be higher, though I haven't figured
out why yet.

What I'm curious of is whether this much money is worth the effort put into
it? I'm not sure how to begin quantifying the dev and operational costs of
WannaCrypt's masters.

